# af after abandoned treatment?



## Moonbeam08 (Dec 18, 2008)

hi ladies 

nervous waving .... 

i started my first stimulated IUI cycle and was due to have treatment w/c 5th jan but had a scan which showed i have too many follies to proceed    was told to stop all meds, wait for af and then come for a baseline scan to make sure ovaries have settled down. then on cd 21 i would be starting my spray again.

Here comes the question.. have any of you had an abandoned cycle and how long until af arrived with you?  

my story so far.. since last mons scan i expected that i would ov and get rid of my lovely eggs by oving normally before af would arrive.. on tues i had weird ov like cramps but even as far as this morning my fert monitor and lh pee sticks have not deteced any LH surge which would be needed to make me ov.  even today im still 'high' fertile reading so i dont expect to have oved  

HOWEVER on fri i got birght pink wipage which then turned overnight to bleeding (like AF) which is still ongoing  and confusing me    

Thought at first because it was only wipage that it could be an ov bleed (never happened to me before but it sounded exactly like that when i read about it)

HOWEVER the bleeding has continued like af would normally although only a little lighter. BUT she is 2 full weeks early.  so is it af?  

i need to figure this out as it is important to know whether today i am on cd 3 of a new cycle or cd 18 of old cycle with mid cycle bleed?  

i have rang the clinic and left a message for them to get back to me about this. havent heard peep so far  so im hoping someone out there has had a similar experinence.

anyone out there had an abandoned cycle ? if so when you came off meds how long until you got your AF?  

any advise very welcome... despite being a long termer.to this ttc game this is new groud for me  

love bjp


----------



## galaxy girl (Feb 12, 2008)

Hey BJP - just really wanted to say hi and that I hope your feeling less sore and ovulation has occured!

I know that Af will be messed up due to treatment. On my IUI s AF arrived approx 10 days after trigger injection. I know you havent had one of those and find myself thinking how long to get injections out of your system ? Think it would be a few days. You could try and post on the ask a nurse section of the site or phone the nurses at the clinic. Hope things are resolved soon. and yes it is possible that your AF is here already.

GG


----------



## Moonbeam08 (Dec 18, 2008)

hi there GG 


great to hear from you . i spoke to the clinic after waiting for a while .. they were v busy . apparently i have to treat this as AF as it is now normal af type bleeding. i just cant get over how quick she has come   . they were going to do a baseline scan but then decided they wouldnt  and would just scan be about cd20 before i am due to start my spray again.  they thought that there was no point dragging me in and out of clinic scanning every few days to see whats happening. 

i am still a little uncomfortable and can feel my ovaries twinge now and again. cramps that i wouldnt normally get at this time in month.   

iwhen they scan me on cd20 if my follies have shrunk and all is well i get to start it all again the next day. However if they havent or i have developed cysts they didnt tell me what happens next. all she said was the doc would need to look at me and see what to advise.. that has worried me  

all i have to do is hope that they all shrink and disappear - it will have been 3 and a half weeks since meds stopped by this point - any thoughts on how long it takes for follies to go away and what happens next if they dont ?


----------

